# Trailer too short? Lowe 1448T with Tilller



## PaThwacker (Apr 27, 2015)

I have a galvanized boat trailer i modified lightly to stabilize my Lowe 1448T . The trailer has a gvw of 3000lbs 8"tires, new 6' bunk boards, and single arm guide-on bunks. 
My main concern is DOT approved lighting or not. 
The axle and lights are 3' plus from the rear of the outboard. Is that legal? 








The horrid roads of PA are destroying the C-channel of the rear of the trailer.


----------



## PaThwacker (Apr 27, 2015)

The trailer does not have a center cross member. I highly doubt the boat even compresses the leaf springs.

I ratchet strapped the single arm bunk arms to each other. They are cranked tightly together, previously they would just rotate around the C-channel when hit while retreival, or if you tightened them down too much. 
I also added a cross bunk on the trailer tongue to stabilize bow of the trailer when loading. New winch, and 3 new hitch jacks (PITA).


----------



## Tallpine (Apr 27, 2015)

That trailer does look a bit small for that boat. It looks like it was made for a 12 ft. It may help to see a photo from the side showing the full length including the tongue, and also one showing how your bunks are set up.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 27, 2015)

I highly doubt it's a 3000 pound capacity trailer. It may have lic plates for up to 3000 pounds but you are limited by several factors. 
1) The tires are probably a B range tire with a capacity of 590 each, 1180 total. 
2) The springs are 500 pound to 750 pounds each, 1000 pounds to 1500 pounds.
3) The axle depending on spindle, bearing size and construction is probably 1000 to 2000 pounds. 
So your tires are probably your limiting factor.
What's your boat and trailer weigh? What's your tongue weight? You want about 10% of the total weight on the tongue other wise the trailer can become dangerously unstable when towing
Having the transom over hanging the bunks can create a hook in the bottom of the hull.


----------



## overboard (Apr 27, 2015)

That trailer does look awful small for that boat!


----------



## Tallpine (Apr 27, 2015)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> I highly doubt it's a 3000 pound capacity trailer. It may have lic plates for up to 3000 pounds but you are limited by several factors.
> 1) The tires are probably a B range tire with a capacity of 590 each, 1180 total.
> 2) The springs are 500 pound to 750 pounds each, 1000 pounds to 1500 pounds.
> 3) The axle depending on spindle, bearing size and construction is probably 1000 to 2000 pounds.
> ...


That was my thought. It looks like a lot of the weight behind the axle. If we could see the tongue we could tell if the entire boat could be moved forward.


----------



## muzikman (Apr 27, 2015)

I have read in the NHTSA requirements that no part of the towed vehicle (i.e. boat) is allowed to block the clear visibility of all rearward lights.

....and this is a judgement call for an officer in the event of a traffic stop.

You might take a drive with a friend following you and see if all lights are visible at all times except when making 90 degree turns or extreme maneuvers.


----------



## PaThwacker (Apr 28, 2015)

Hi here is a side profile of the setup of the entire package and tow vehicle. The 6ft bunk boards extend all the way to the transom. The axle is near the rear 1/3 of the boat. 

The 8" bearing burners are load rage C and title and placards have at at 3000lb gvw.

A Lowe 1448T is light as hell. I can lift it up off the bunks from the side. I am unable to slide the boat forward on the trailer. 
Tongue wt is light probably 40lbs. My ultra light camper's is 850lbs lol.


----------



## PaThwacker (Apr 28, 2015)

Rear of boat has 85ah AGM, 6 gallons of fuel, 25xd, and 55lb thrust minn kota.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 28, 2015)

The weight rating on the title and placards are not the actual weight carrying capacity of the trailer. The 3000 pounds weight is just the lowest trailer license plate the state issues.


----------



## PaThwacker (Apr 28, 2015)

Stress cracks are starting on the top and bottom flanges of the C-Channel, one on each side. I attribute that abuse to the horrible roads in Pennsylvania. 

Lights self destruct when towed on some of the routes. Shredded the 7 way wire on my camper on a majorly screwed up road with 45mph speed limits *(Route 402 if anyone knows that mess).


----------



## overboard (Apr 28, 2015)

NE PA! :lol: 
No worry, the 70c a gal gas tax will have our roads SMOOTH as glass shortly! :LOL2: 
I'm working on a different trailer for a 1654 Tracker GRIZZLEY, and will probably sell the trailer it's currently on. Your boat should fit right on it!


----------



## PaThwacker (Apr 28, 2015)

Hahahaha

Anyone in NEPA looking for a perfect trailer for a 12ft V or 1236? Title, new bunks, and new bearing burners!


----------



## NEPA_Fisherman (May 2, 2015)

I'll 2nd that about the horrible roads here in the Poconos. I've been going out of my way to take longer routes to lakes just to avoid certain roads that are ridiculous. I won't drive 402 _without_ a trailer let alone with my boat.


----------



## RiverLife (Jun 14, 2015)

Just picked up the same setup Lowe Big Jon 1448MV on an old Yacht Club non adjustable. I ended up selling the trailer and got a new Yacht Club to put under it. Boat sits nice now and is supported all the way and is adjustable to fit a 16' should I buy a bigger boat in the future.

I think I could have made the old one work with new longer bunk boards and some tweaking. I want to be on the water with a fishing pole not in my garage monkeying around with a welder and a wood saw.


----------

